
Twitter Launches Illegal SF Street Stencil Campaign Just as IBM Did Decades Ago - jp_sc
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20190915/23543342997/history-repeats-itself-twitter-launches-illegal-sf-street-stencil-campaign-just-as-ibm-did-decades-ago.shtml
======
solarkraft
This type of asshole marketing seems to become more and more popular. I saw
ads for Amazon Video the other day on the floors of Dortmund, Germany.

